# Roamio reboots regularly - what to do?



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

and today it took another step into the weird.

Lost connection to Roamio from the Mini but not because of reboot. Son got an error while trying to watch recording on Roamio. It said something like “The TiVo box couldn't record this program because there was no signal. You may have tried to record on a channel that you do not receive.” Mini quickly regained connection though.

We find out he couldn’t play recording while at the same time recordings could be watched in the Mini.

Anyway told him to just watch live tv for awhile and I will look at it later. And then 10 minutes later it reboots like it has been rebooting the past 3 months for what seems like a few times per week. Mini loses connection.

This time though I discover that it appears instead of just rebooting and losing 5 minutes of a recording. It was down for 20 minutes as if it stopped recording right when my son got the error message.

Anybody got any clue on this? Seems like this latest development means problem is getting worse.


----------



## anthem11 (May 15, 2012)

It may be a Power Saving settings thing. I'm wondering if the Roamio is going into "standby" mode? Is it fully rebooting or just waking up?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

reboots. power saving is off (in manual mode.)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

one reboot in the past week. Happened when the wife got on the Roamio and I watching on the Mini upstairs.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

I had some reboots and replaced the power supply/wall wart. It is cheap and easy trouble shooting step.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Roamio Plus or basic Roamio?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

josim said:


> I had some reboots and replaced the power supply/wall wart. It is cheap and easy trouble shooting step.


Thanks. I will try that eventually.



JoeKustra said:


> Roamio Plus or basic Roamio?


PLus


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

trip1eX said:


> Thanks. I will try that eventually.
> PLus


Plus doesn't have an external power supply. It's not unusual for a Mini to lose connection if its host reboots, mainly if the host doesn't have a fixed IP address. Simplest "cleanup" for the host is a CPI&TDL. Sometime bad data gets received and the TiVo shows its temper.

I reboot all my equipment monthly. And everything is on a UPS.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Plus doesn't have an external power supply. It's not unusual for a Mini to lose connection if its host reboots, mainly if the host doesn't have a fixed IP address. Simplest "cleanup" for the host is a CPI&TDL. Sometime bad data gets received and the TiVo shows its temper.
> 
> I reboot all my equipment monthly. And everything is on a UPS.


Oh yeah Mini always loses connection here when the host reboots. If I just unplug the ethernet cord for a second to the Roamio, the Mini goes out even though it is Moca.

I was thinking of doing a delete everything and starting fresh soon. Always did that on Windows and always fixed annoyances. But I'll try a CPI and TDL first. I did some searching after you mentioned it and lots of people saying it clears up spontaneous reboots at least in an old DTV Tivo thread. Maybe it will work. Crosses Fingers. KNocks on wood.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Simplest "cleanup" for the host is a CPI&TDL. Sometime bad data gets received and the TiVo shows its temper.


Did this finally yesterday and been about 24 hrs and no reboot. If it goes a week without a reboot while we're watching tv then I'll call it a success. Ok maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It's been a week and no reboots. Starting to feel good about this. KNock on wood. Thanks for the CPI& TDL info. Feel kind of dumb because it seems like it's been a way to fix problems for awhile and I never knew about it or more likely completely forgot as I do about lots of stuff nowadays lol. Also I guess I never held onto my previous Tivos for this long. It's been 5+ years I think. So I never had to do any maintenance before.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I spoke too soon.  Roamio rebooted last night. It seems to reboot a lot on Friday night if memory serves correctly. Maybe I will wipe the entire hard drive and start over. Otherwise ...internal power supply or hard drive replacement? Maybe I will change Moca to ethernet and see if that affects anything. 

It works well otherwise. It just does that annoying once or twice a week reboot.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dear Diary, Today my Mini rebooted but not the Roamio Plus. That's a new one.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I had a number of reboots in the last few weeks on my Roamio (no Mini's). Usually it's overnight, but one happened at 11pm.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

t1voproof said:


> I had a number of reboots in the last few weeks on my Roamio (no Mini's). Usually it's overnight, but one happened at 11pm.


Over the last (couple) months I have had two or three reboots while viewing/recording on my Roamio. I'm presuming it's software related. If it continues I'll try resetting and go from there.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

15 days since I last posted. 2 reboots. It hasn't slacked off too much. 

It only seems to happen when I'm actually watching tv because I'm not discovering a bunch of shows with a 5 minute gap when I first turn on the tv and dive into the list of recordings.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Plus doesn't have an external power supply. It's not unusual for a Mini to lose connection if its host reboots, mainly if the host doesn't have a fixed IP address. Simplest "cleanup" for the host is a CPI&TDL. Sometime bad data gets received and the TiVo shows its temper.
> 
> I reboot all my equipment monthly. And everything is on a UPS.


Was going to ask what cpi&tdl was but I saw the link in your sig file, thanks for that.

RE: tuning adapter. I reboot the ta on my xl4 weekly via digital lamp timer.


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

So if I do a coi&tdl do I have to redo my one pass settings or does the to do list repopulate? Mines rebooting a lot now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JoelH1965 said:


> So if I do a coi&tdl do I have to redo my one pass settings or does the to do list repopulate? Mines rebooting a lot now.


The only loss is entries in your History folder. If you have 1P from Amazon they will lose their program status.

The TDL will repopulate. I may take an hour, but usually less. No settings of anything are affected.

Any restart causes a service connection within 30 minutes. It's that delay that causes the CPI&TDL to take so long to "finish".


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, I've noticed random reboots that occur at 11am or at 8pm. Have never had this happen in all the years I've had Tivo. How do you do the CPI& TDL?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Help. Reset to Defaults. Clear Program Information(TE3) / Clear Guide Data(TE4) & To Do List.

Service connections, which supply guide data, happen from 2am to 6pm. A restart will cause a service connection within 30 minutes.


----------



## Markus57 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm also seeing periodic reboots of the Roamio running the new experience. The Mini usually starts running real slow responding to remote. That's a sign the Roamio is going to reboot. I've manually restarted the Roamio box more often lately in an effort to return the Mini to normal function; often re-booting them both. They run fine for a week or so.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

IT's been a few weeks since I updated my diary but I only recall 1 reboot in the past few weeks. I have been watching a bit less tv lately. It doesn't seem to reboot when I'm not watching tv because, if it did, then I would see tv shows and movies split into 2 parts with a 5 minute gap when I go to watch tv next and I never see that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> IT's been a few weeks since I updated my diary but I only recall 1 reboot in the past few weeks. I have been watching a bit less tv lately. It doesn't seem to reboot when I'm not watching tv because, if it did, then I would see tv shows and movies split into 2 parts with a 5 minute gap when I go to watch tv next and I never see that.


You can also review the "Time Since OOB Last Start" (or "Tune Start"?), either in System Information or cable signal diagnostics.

How to tell when my Roamio last rebooted?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> You can also review the "Time Since OOB Last Start" (or "Tune Start"?), either in System Information or cable signal diagnostics.
> 
> How to tell when my Roamio last rebooted?


Thanks. I thought about looking into how to find this info and then I realized that seeing tv shows split into 2 parts was a very handy and useful indicator of pertinent Tivo reboots.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> Thanks. I thought about looking into how to find this info and then I realized that seeing tv shows split into 2 parts was a very handy and useful indicator of pertinent Tivo reboots.


2nd page from the bottom of results for the 'Diagnostics' option, under 'Accoont & System Info.'

Time Since OOB Tune Start: 393371

(4 1/2 days is pretty good for one of our DVRs, but there have been fewer users the last week.)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yikes!

I'm pretty sure my Premiere achieved _at least_ 4.5 _months_ before the UPS woke me up with a bad battery 3 nights ago...

I installed a Roamio Plus for someone a while back and he's dealing with this too. 4 Minis via MoCA. Reboots during the CBS Morning News every morning while he's on the Treadmill.

I wonder if it's related to the 7:38pm issue?

I'd sure like to know when there's a fix.

-KP


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Roamio did not disappoint this week. Rebooted during the weekend while watching on a Mini. 

Side note: IT's amazing how narrow the IR receiver is on the old Mini. If I put my feet up then my feet often block the remote from working.  But I digress.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

My mom is having the same problem. Reboot when she presses live tv button. After a cold boot it will work for a while then start doing that again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> Yikes!
> I'd sure like to know when there's a fix.
> -KP


Have you every ventured into the dark world of the system logs? There's no documentation but maybe something will be common. Bad part: time is UTC. But the entries are about 100 per minute.

I'm beginning to feel there will not be a fix for anything soon.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have not. There's probably something there. But, this TiVo doesn't live with me...

-KP


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

My Roamio continues to reboot on a once or so monthly basis. Last night I was watching a recording and it froze for a few seconds and rebooted. Replayed the recording and everything was fine. Previously it would simply reboot while watching/recording. I tried a Reset last time... might try a complete wipe. I guess I could swap drives. Although it's so infrequent I might not know if it resolves the issue before my return period ends.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Charles R said:


> My Roamio continues to reboot on a once or so monthly basis. Last night I was watching a recording and it froze for a few seconds and rebooted. Replayed the recording and everything was fine. Previously it would simply reboot while watching/recording. I tried a Reset last time... might try a complete wipe. I guess I could swap drives. Although it's so infrequent I might not know if it resolves the issue before my return period ends.


I've had a few reboots over the years. My current procedure, which has eliminated spontaneous reboots: on the last day of the month I power off everything. I then clean or dust under and over the boxes. I reseat all the HDMI connectors. Then I power up starting at the modem. Seems to have eliminated unscheduled restarts. I have four Roamio, three Mini and two wireless bridges.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I was getting ready to do a Delete Everything and while unplugging it for a minute or so I noticed the receiver it was sitting on was mildly warm. I know it shouldn't be mounted that way in the first place but it's never really warm or hot per se. Anyway I relocated it and I'll blame the heat until it reboots again. Running a Delete Everything now... If it reboots again I'll try a new drive. If it still reboots I'll try a Recast... perhaps. 

Sad part is since my locals are of so low quality having "an issue" really doesn't upset me. In the past it would drive me nuts and I would have already replaced the Roamio. I had about two dozens unwatched episodes of various series recorded and it didn't bother me a bit to blow them away.


----------



## Frank_H (May 21, 2011)

I had the same problem with a couple of random reboots per week. I replaced the hard drive. Problem solved.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Charles R said:


> My Roamio continues to reboot on a once or so monthly basis. Last night I was watching a recording and it froze for a few seconds and rebooted. Replayed the recording and everything was fine. Previously it would simply reboot while watching/recording. I tried a Reset last time... might try a complete wipe. I guess I could swap drives. Although it's so infrequent I might not know if it resolves the issue before my return period ends.


See the same thing, it's entirely random and always happens on playback. Fortunately as you said it's infrequent enough not to be a bother.

It's not a drive issue, it's some sort of Tivo software corruption that happens over time IMO.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Frank_H said:


> I had the same problem with a couple of random reboots per week. I replaced the hard drive. Problem solved.


Mine is less than once a month so I believe it's not the same.



slowbiscuit said:


> See the same thing, it's entirely random and always happens on playback. Fortunately as you said it's infrequent enough not to be a bother.
> 
> It's not a drive issue, it's some sort of Tivo software corruption that happens over time IMO.


I'm running on the new interface... I don't think I have seen it outside of while I was viewing but I haven't looked very closely. Can't remember any interrupted recordings beyond when I was watching at the same time. My guess it's software related as well which is why I haven't purchased a replacement or swapped drives (yet).


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Phase two I guess... two freezes/reboots in three days. I'll swap hard drives tomorrow and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Is it still happening only when watching, but not when just recording with no TV on? There are several possibilities as some have posted but I would do two things. Try it on a different TV and/or change HDMI cable. Second guess is the power supply.
Also - try it with no mini connected.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

tampa8 said:


> Is it still happening only when watching, but not when just recording with no TV on? There are several possibilities as some have posted but I would do two things. Try it on a different TV and/or change HDMI cable. Second guess is the power supply.
> Also - try it with no mini connected.


Since the unit becomes unresponsive for several seconds (frozen image and remote doesn't work) then reboots I'm guessing it's not the power supply. Looks like the OS knows its in trouble and simply reboots. Although it will be worth a try if the new drive still reboots. It's the only TV, no minis and I can pull the HDMI without seeing the same issue.

Just installed the new drive we'll see...


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Charles R said:


> ....it's the only TV, no minis and I can pull the HDMI without seeing the same issue.
> 
> Just installed the new drive we'll see...


If you can pull the HDMI and it does not reboot that has the sound of a handshake issue.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

The problem is the cable card, if you have a old cc in TiVo it will start rebooting, I had this problem got a new card no problem. The CC guy told me that after a few years the number gets taken out of the systems, so a new card will fix that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cmaquilino16 said:


> The problem is the cable card, if you have a old cc in TiVo it will start rebooting, I had this problem got a new card no problem. The CC guy told me that after a few years the number gets taken out of the systems, so a new card will fix that.


Worth a try.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

cmaquilino16 said:


> The problem is the cable card, if you have a old cc in TiVo it will start rebooting, I had this problem got a new card no problem.


OTA only... first two nights have been fine with the new drive.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah that CC explanation makes no sense, sorry.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

It's been a week without a reboot. Until the last two within a couple of days of each other it was always several weeks apart so I'll give it another couple of weeks and if I still have no reboots I'll reinstall the old drive to see it if starts up again.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Charles R said:


> Since the unit becomes unresponsive for several seconds (frozen image and remote doesn't work) then reboots I'm guessing it's not the power supply. Looks like the OS knows its in trouble and simply reboots.


This is my assumption, that some operation is taking longer to complete than TiVo has programmed as an acceptable window for some watchdog process, so the background watchdog process initiates a reboot. This is basically what we lived with for years with our networked ReplayTV boxes that we upgraded to larger drives; the larger drives resulted in more saved content and so our boxes would often reboot when accessing the show listing of a remote box.

Just one example I've found of poor programming on the TiVo is when trying to restore items from the Recently Deleted folder. The operation often times out, even though the recording is restored, because the TiVo updates the Discovery Bar with every restore. Compare this operation on the local box with doing the same for a remote box via a remote My Shows connection to that box's Recently Deleted folder. Accessed over the network, the Discovery Bar is absent and restores are near-instantaneous.

I'd love it if TiVo could disable the Discovery Bar entirely on one of my Roamio Pros, at least as a temporary test, to see if it changed my reboot frequency.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

It's been about two weeks with the temporary drive and the TiVo has been reboot free. I just swapped back the original drive to give it one last chance. If it reboots I think I'll throw in a WD 2TB Purple drive... I have a Amazon gift card to cover it and the drive looks to be a sweet spot pricing wise.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I decided it was silly swapping drives and installed the original drive in a PC (well sort of) and ran _Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostics_' Extended Test twice and it passed both times. Hence I'm considering the drive fine and if I see "many" more reboots I'll test it again... until then it's good to go.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It's not the drive..


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> It's not the drive..


I tended to agree until I had two reboots in three days. There weren't any software updates or usage changes to suggest they were involved. Up until then one reboot (or so) every few months at worse. It's a refurb and I think the drive is from 2011 (if I remember correctly) however since it passed I'll agree with you until proven other wise...


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

I swapped my 4 year old 6TB HD out for a 10TB the other day in my Roamio Pro, and so far, everything is behaving a lot better. It's seemingly a slow degradation with problems including, random reboots, long delays while using the remote (that sometimes lead to reboots), Mini's disconnecting, garbled playback, etc.

Before I installed the new hard drive, I replaced the fan in the Roamio, dusted it out, and added a cooling solution to my entertainment center; but the symptoms didn't improve until I replaced the drive.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Charles R said:


> I tended to agree until I had two reboots in three days. There weren't any software updates or usage changes to suggest they were involved. Up until then one reboot (or so) every few months at worse. It's a refurb and I think the drive is from 2011 (if I remember correctly) however since it passed I'll agree with you until proven other wise...


There are numerous points of failure, the most likely being the fan, power supply, hard drive, bulging capacitors, and cabling/signal.

I wouldn't necessarily trust the Western Digital tools, there can be a lot of low level retries going on that can work fine for a PC but completely disrupt a DVR. If the drive has been in use in a DVR since 2011, it really is time for it to retire.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

It's been over a week with the original drive (back in) and no reboots. I was surprised how clean it was inside with virtually zero dust around the fan. Power supply wise I have had some go bad over the years (such as the HDHomeRun's) however since it froze for several seconds (well over 10 seconds the last time) before it rebooted I'm guessing that's not at issue as I would expect an instant reboot. Anyway if it still acts up I'll try the drive and then the power supply... if that doesn't cure it I'll decide if I want to try a Recast or hold out for a cheap TiVo replacement. This guy was only $199...


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Well the reboot is back. Had one tonight although it was an instant reboot versus the previous freeze (for several seconds) followed by a reboot. Verifying the power supply's output I noticed it wasn't "plugged" in fully and I'm wondering if it lost connection for a moment. I doubt it but who knows... I do have a 1TB purple WD drive sitting around that I'll probably throw in next reboot.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Charles R said:


> Well the reboot is back. Had one tonight although it was an instant reboot versus the previous freeze (for several seconds) followed by a reboot. Verifying the power supply's output I noticed it wasn't "plugged" in fully and I'm wondering if it lost connection for a moment. I doubt it but who knows... I do have a 1TB purple WD drive sitting around that I'll probably throw in next reboot.


Is this summary correct?
With original drive: spurious reboots.
With new drive: no spurious reboots.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

kokishin said:


> Is this summary correct?
> With original drive: spurious reboots.
> With new drive: no spurious reboots.


Yes and No. 

For several months the original drive rebooted once a month or so typically after the system froze for several seconds. I tried one or two Clear & Delete everything and shortly afterwards it rebooted twice within three days. At that point I swapped drives and in two weeks or so it was fine. Put the original back and it was fine for roughly two weeks (up until yesterday) when it did an instant reboot. So bottom line the new drive never rebooted but was only online for less than two weeks - too short of a period to really say it resolved the issue.

I returned the new drive since I get a WD 1TB purple (no cost) from Amazon figuring I would use it if need be. I was going to install it yesterday until I saw the power plug wasn't fully inserted into the outlet. I doubt that's involved although I figure I'll wait another reboot before I do the swap.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dear Diary,

IT's been 5 weeks since my last entry. I'm happy to say it's been pretty quiet. I can recall one reboot maybe two. Things seem to be clearing up. Ignorance is best. Crosses fingers. Knocks on wood. 

PS. I have kept my hard drive less full lately. ~75-85%. Coincidence or no?


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> I have kept my hard drive less full lately. ~75-85%. Coincidence or no?


Yes (more than likely) - My TiVo was often 90%+ full before it started rebooting... since it started it's always under 10% (wiped and everything is deleted after viewing as it might be swapped and nothing recorded is worth saving...) Now I presume if the hard drive has a full time/part time "bad spot" and you largely avoid it based on your usage it might come into play.

I'm curious as to how many have reboots and how often. Been using TiVo off and on (mostly on) since 2000 and I never had reboots for "decades" Just this last guy over the last six months or so...


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Charles R said:


> Yes (more than likely) - My TiVo was often 90%+ full before it started rebooting... since it started it's always under 10% (wiped and everything is deleted after viewing as it might be swapped and nothing recorded is worth saving...) Now I presume if the hard drive has a full time/part time "bad spot" and you largely avoid it based on your usage it might come into play.
> 
> I'm curious as to how many have reboots and how often. Been using TiVo off and on (mostly on) since 2000 and I never had reboots for "decades" Just this last guy over the last six months or so...


I've wondered about that, but unless you turn off suggestions, the drive is still going to fill up.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Two weeks boot free after "pushing in" the power adapter all the way into the extension cord. Still have the WD purple standing by just in case...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> PS. I have kept my hard drive less full lately. ~75-85%. Coincidence or no?


Dunno, at least not without reviewing post history to determine drive size and total number of recordings and OnePasses. My guess is it has more to do with the number of recordings and OnePasses listed in My Shows than the % full number.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

My Roamio went through the constant rebooting, couldn't get even an hour without a reboot. I eventually replaced the hard drive with one I had laying around. It couldn't boot all the way up, so I figured the drive I was attempting to use was bad. I put the original drive back in, and now 2 weeks without a reboot.
I think just re-seating the disk drive connector fixed the problem.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

IT's been ~3 weeks. I still get reboots but once a week at most it seems. still staying within my tolerance levels.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

Darrell Patton said:


> My Roamio went through the constant rebooting, couldn't get even an hour without a reboot. I eventually replaced the hard drive with one I had laying around. It couldn't boot all the way up, so I figured the drive I was attempting to use was bad. I put the original drive back in, and now 2 weeks without a reboot.
> I think just re-seating the disk drive connector fixed the problem.


After more than a month of reliable, not rebooting, service, the Roamio started rebooting. It seems to occur more often when viewing recorded shows, so I suspect the hard drive.
I ordered a new HD from Amazon, upgrading from 500GB to 2TB. I'll find out in a few days if that fixes it.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

Darrell Patton said:


> After more than a month of reliable, not rebooting, service, the Roamio started rebooting. It seems to occur more often when viewing recorded shows, so I suspect the hard drive.
> I ordered a new HD from Amazon, upgrading from 500GB to 2TB. I'll find out in a few days if that fixes it.


I put the new Hard Drive in the Roamio and got the front flashing lights.
I replaced the 1 amp power supply with a 1.5 amp and the Roamio booted up without any problems. I suspect that the power supply was the problem all along, and the new 2TB drive takes a bit more power than the old 500GB drive. Oh well, it's working now and I have more storage space for recordings. I bought the Roamio used off eBay, so the previous owner must have replaced the original PS with the 1 amp one. I think I will replace the 1.5 amp with something larger when I run across one.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Darrell Patton said:


> I put the new Hard Drive in the Roamio and got the front flashing lights.
> I replaced the 1 amp power supply with a 1.5 amp and the Roamio booted up without any problems. I suspect that the power supply was the problem all along, and the new 2TB drive takes a bit more power than the old 500GB drive. Oh well, it's working now and I have more storage space for recordings. I bought the Roamio used off eBay, so the previous owner must have replaced the original PS with the 1 amp one. I think I will replace the 1.5 amp with something larger when I run across one.


Wow, 1 amp. I'm surprised that it was working at all and glad that you found it.

For the Roamio Basic/OTA, the wall wart power supply is usually the first thing to check and try (see post 5 in this thread for example) even if you had the correct factory one. Some earlier upgraders were recommending swapping power supplies with the TA if you had one as I think it was 2.5 amp.

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

That 1A supply sounds like one for a Mini. The factory Roamio wall wart is 2A, and many people have gone higher than that as Scott noted.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> That 1A supply sounds like one for a Mini.


Yep, 1A matches the specs on my v2 Mini's adapter.






​


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Another 3 weeks. Minimal reboots. Haven't seen any 5 minute gaps in programming for awhile now. starting to forget it reboots. ignorance is bliss.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dear Diary,

I was unplugging the Nintendo Switch for my kid from the power strip inside the media center and the Tivo Roamio rebooted. The cable for the Switch runs by the Roamio into the same power strip. And I had contact with the Roamio and cables behind it during the process of unplugging the Switch. This would seem to point to a power supply or grounding issue.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dear diary,

Kid left for college for the first time. The 60" Samsung plasma that he used worked great. Wife takes it over after he left and, a few days after she got ahold of it, it no longer works. Doesn't get a picture. Tries to turn itself on but just ends up shutting off ~10 seconds later. Never see a picture. 

I feel bad for dissing you Roamio Plus. At least you never quit on me. You might have taking a break for 5 minutes once a week. But hey everyone gets tired. But you never quit and took your ball and went home like Mr Samsung 60" plasma.

And the SAmsung is only ~4 yrs old. I don't think he's reached ~5 yrs yet like you Mr Roamio Plus.

Now Mr Samsung is in the shop. And he cost me at least $50. Not sure if I'll bring him back or not. Seemed a waste to not see why he quit on me. He looked fine when I last saw him. But man not sure I want to pay for the operation. He's not too old. I feel I could get a new one that is better than him for not much more money. 

At least his ~10 yr old cousins are still with us and going strong. You guys work great together.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

trip1eX said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> Kid left for college for the first time. The 60" Samsung plasma that he used worked great. Wife takes it over after he left and, a few days after she got ahold of it, it no longer works. Doesn't get a picture. Tries to turn itself on but just ends up shutting off ~10 seconds later. Never see a picture.
> 
> ...


When my Samsung 50 Plasma died, I replaced it with a Sharp 60. When it died, I replaced it with a TCL 65. Each time the TV is bigger and has a higher quality picture, more features, and a better price. YMMV.


----------

